# Crear un control infrarrojo de unos 6 u 8 metros de alcance



## burren (May 20, 2008)

bueno pues como su titulo lo dice e intentado buscar el soñado circuito y me e topado con una gran discrepancia el alcance ya que en el circuito que mejor me ha ido ha sido con un alcance de unos 20 cm y mi intensión es llevarlo a un alcance de unos 6 u 8 metros algo asi como el control de la tv, etc. e leido que algunos necesitan una portadora para tener alcance o algo asi y tambien el receptor uso un fototransistor pero me dice que es mejor que use el modulo sharp o algo asi que es el que tiene las videos y tv para el control ya tengo uno, se que una de las patas es vcc otra gnd y otra signal pero no se como esten distribuidas en las tres patas que tiene, y me gustaria que me dieran una ayuda ya que e armado varios pero siguen sin dar el alcance que ocupo y pues la intensión de esto es crear algo que pudiera controlar varias cosas y para eso me imagino que se necesitara generar varias frecuencias pero no me queda muy claro lo de la portadora que lei en un tema de este gran universo de temas y pues de ante mano gracias  .


----------



## MaMu (May 21, 2008)

Vayamos por partes, que modulo Sharp es? Lo primero siempre es la hoja de datos en mano.


----------



## Darrenz (May 21, 2008)

Una preguntita rápida relacionada con un sensor IR para no tener que abrir otro tema. 

Quiero conectar este sensor a un pic pero antes de hacer nada, como soy novato, me gustaría que me lo revisaseis . Esta adjuntado al mensaje.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 21, 2008)

En la pagina de electronica2000 hay un emisor y un receptor integrados, de muy buen alcance, creo q unos 10 metros, pero que al colcoarle algunas protecciones contra la luz externa, como la solar, etc, se acorta y llega incluso a unos 4 metros.

fijate en www.electronica2000.com el circuito es con un LM45...algo q no recuerdo.


----------



## burren (May 21, 2008)

tienen razon el numero    es SHARP GP1U5  y en letras negras 2IY8Z3
y consegui el pdf dejen lo checo


----------



## enzo colina (May 22, 2008)

hay un circuito de ese tipo lo puedes encontrar en electroforu.com yo lo monte y funciona correctamente utiliza un receptor infrarrojo de tv y lo puedes activar con cualkier tecla del control remoto


----------



## burren (May 26, 2008)

esos modulos de la tv estan de lujo reciben señal de un control de tv en a gran distancia 8 mts y como si nada ahora solo falta trabajar en el infrarojo, alguien sabe que sucede con los infrarojos de los controles y los comunes en que consiste ya que con el control si funciona de lujo pero con un led normal solo de frente pero seguire experimentando pero si esta de lujo el receptor de la tv ayuda mucho ahora falta investigar por que con el control enciende aunque este de espaldas y con el led no solo frente sigo firme  y pronto tendre noticias con el circuito terminado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2008)

simplemente haz un generador de onda cuadrada con un 555 , lo calculas para unos 40Khz.
O sea necesitas que el led haga un intermitente a 40Khz,


----------



## oscareev (Jul 7, 2009)

Cordial saludo.

Quisiera pudieramos observar el funcionamiento de el led ir de un control remoto de television y poder contestar porque este hace que el fototransistor o modulo sharp de television lo acepte aunque no se le apunte directamente?

ACLARO>>>> ya le quite la tapa del filtro al control remoto que supuestamente es por eso, pero insisto no es por eso, el led quedo al descubierto y sigue funcionando apuntado para cualquier lugar.

Funcionamiento del generador de 40Khz con led ir por el 555, cuando este transmite el receptor o fototransistor de tv solo lo acepta justo de frente y no como el control aunque ambos esten al descubierto.

Posiblemente sera porque le hacen circular mas corriente al led ir del control remoto y toma mas alcance.

muchas gracias.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 7, 2009)

holas 
talvez te sirva esto, he armado alcanza maximo 6mts... lo pose en mi habitacion para prender la luz, pues yo uso con el control de Tv


----------



## kolveas (Jul 7, 2009)

interesante el aporte de saiwor


----------



## saiwor (Jul 9, 2009)

los fototransistores, fotoreceptores son una tonteria... mmm poca distancia capta,,, infiel mucho defectos tiene excepto en algunas...


----------



## kolveas (Jul 9, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> los fototransistores, fotoreceptores son una tonteria... mmm poca distancia capta,,, infiel mucho defectos tiene excepto en algunas...


te uedo hacer algunas consultas sobre el esquematico?
- donde esta el diagrama del emisor, hay dos leds, creo que die "IR", esos son los infrarrojos en serie?
-en el diagrma del receptor sale una entrada A yB, a que se refiere; significa, eso?
-la misma consulta en el ultimo esquema sobre los puntos A y B, que son? 
muchas gracias de ante mano

chaΩ


----------



## saiwor (Jul 9, 2009)

1. los leds infrarrojos sonen serie donde dice IR.
2. Donde dice "A" se unen con "A", igual en el caso de "B"


----------



## oscareev (Jul 9, 2009)

Cordial saludo

hace tiempo tenia por ahi unos elementos y decidi armar una barrera y logre una muy buena distancia.
elementos basicos utilizados

LT1062>>> Led infrarrojo de alta potencia aguanta hasta 2 amperios pico
LT1062

GP1UM28YK>>>Modulador receptor de infrarojo diseñado para aplicaciones de control remoto sintonizado a 40Khz. Incluye amplificador de entrada, limitador, varios filtros pasabandas, demodulador, integrador y comparador.
GP1UM28X

Para el transmisor use un 555 a 40 khz con ciclo de trabajo del 50% es decir sin exigir el led y amplificadorfico la corriente con un peque transistor 3904, si quisieran aumentar la distancia pues cambien el ciclo de trabajo y lo suben a un 70% o dependiendo del uso que le van a dar.

Para el receptor simplemente como esta en pdf y a la salida un transistor para encender un optoacoplador y de ahi se puede hacer lo que quieras.

suerte!


----------



## saiwor (Jul 10, 2009)

hola "oscareev" pudes enviar un plano, diagrama oesquema,,, se serias tan amable para aportar a la comunidad.

Saludos!


----------



## magl (Ago 3, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> holas
> talvez te sirva esto, he armado alcanza maximo 6mts... lo pose en mi habitacion para prender la luz, pues yo uso con el control de Tv


Hola, 2 preguntas:
 - No encuentro el datasheet del receptor IR, ¿se pueden usar otros similares?
 - ¿Cual es el papel de las 4  puertas lógicas en serie que hay tras el receptor IR,  y de la resistencia y el condensador que hay despues de la puerta A y B?


----------



## saiwor (Ago 3, 2009)

- Nor normal, similares que trabajen con 38khz,,,,  probe con dos receptores OK,,,, 
   El sensor recetor U403 lo consultee al señor google
- invertir filtros (receptor), (emisor) las dos puertas forman como un oscilador


----------



## magl (Ago 4, 2009)

En temas de frecuencias estoy muy verde. 
*Emisor*: 
*Saiwor*, ¿Hay alguna fórmula para calcular la frecuencia de tu emisor?(lo digo por si quiero generar una frecuencia diferente)

*Receptor*: 
¿Que margen de error puede haber en la frecuencia emitida para que sea captada por un módulo que funcione a 38kHz?
¿Funcionaría igual si quito las 2 primeras puertas lógicas (A y B), o sea, la señal que viene del módulo receptor se filtra y pasa a las puertas C y D.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 4, 2009)

-Emisor,,, la osilacion lo hice con la ayuda de una pagina tenia un software listo solo tenias que poner la frecuencia ,,,,,,,mmm era hace tiempo
-Receptor 40khz a 36khz,,, lo estaba probando con emisor de 40khz,,, normal capta el recetor...
-no funciona,,

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/calcular-frecuencia-circuito-oscilador-formula-2129/


----------

